# Dubia roaches in NZ?



## ChrisN (Aug 27, 2012)

I don't suppose any of you know where I can find them in NZ? It is ridiculous, I can't find any live food here. I just have to get canned crickets and that is making me broke.


----------



## madavies65 (Jan 21, 2009)

Just been patching passport patrol and NZ are VERY strict on any insects/fruit/veg etc etc imports. You would have to check with import control to see what they will allow and under what restrictions but I can guess they will say no to most things.

Good luck and let us know how you get on!


----------

